# Man wrestles 7' Shark



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Has anyone seen the news on this guy catching a 7' sandy??? Why are they making a big deal about it??? Now he's getting all this attention because he caught a shark at the surf and pulled it out by its tail!?!
Bet many ppl here have done it many many times lol


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

I wondered the exact same thing. I saw it on the sidebar of some news-ish website I was reading and thought there might be more to the story. They don't even get to a release.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Its not as bad as the 3-4 footers that the news stations seem to do a report on every summer in galveston


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

aint see it yet. where can I see it at?


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Just search on net. Man wrestles shark. There really isn't anything to the story. Just a guy that does shark fishing. 24 year old guy that said he had about 20 ppl watching him bring the sandy insurf! When he grabbed it by the tail to dragg him in (wrestling a shark with beare hands) that's what got ppl going crazy hahaha now he's all over the news, interviews with Yeti hat(!!!!) etc etc.


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

lol.. I got ya. I guess their will be a new animal planet show now.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

http://foxnewsinsider.com/2013/07/17/video-fisherman-elliot-sudel-wrestles-shark-massachusetts-coast


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Just goes to show how mis-informed the public is about land based shark fishing. :headknock


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

Yep the guy says he has been fishing for a while and just moved up there from Florida.Teaching some yanks LBSF.


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

It was Actually on CNN!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

This 

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## STXTOPWATER (Sep 18, 2012)

I like how he HAD to wrestle the shark to get pictures.


----------



## FIDO (Jun 14, 2011)

.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice catch. Can't hear the audio on the vid, but looks like a typical C&R job. Hopefully he did some education on the subject while he's at it. They should cover this stuff more often rather than trying to trump up fake drama everywhere, I might actually watch the news then.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

shows how many people no so little


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Lol funny how people think this is sething new... Nice shark kudos to the young man for a nice catch.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

http://www.click2houston.com/news/s...ston/-/1735978/20717568/-/5wbue4/-/index.html


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

If any of you sharkers want some instant fame, call up any local news station and give em a pic of your catch. Lol.

Pretty soon I bet they'll start doing stories about stingrays in the surf..


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

I haven't got my five minutes of fame yet....Im gonna bite the shark after I wrastle him! 






I know I said wrastle....


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

Im gonna give a greenie to the first dude that *****es about me wanting to bite a shark........


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

its illegal to hassle wildlife so someone will call you out on that

we figured a way around it though, we bleed them out and eat them right there on the beach


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

the dude did NOT wrestle the shark in. They wore his ace out of a fishing line and then the guy dragged it to the beach. THEY DID release the shark. I'm a 60 yea rold skinny fert and I do this all the time.....wish I knew it qualitied me as a B/A!!!


bwahahahahaha!!


----------

